# 466 JD baler net wrap problems!!!



## blackeiesel (Jun 6, 2010)

Guys, i've got about 100 bale down that i have to get up tomorrow. I would really like it net wrapped but string is always a backup if necessary. Heres my problem

I bought a used 466 jd baler about a month ago. i've only got to put up around 200 bales with it and have yet to get the net wrap working properly. Today i pulled into the feild and put up around 20 4x5's with zero problems. then it spit out a bale with only one half of the bale wrapped properly. the rest was on the top roller. pulled it off and put up a few more bale right then it wrapped half around the roller again. this is what it had been doing before (the first 120 bale i put up with it when i first got it) Yes, i baby powder the crap out of the rollers ALL the time.

i have adjusted the roller brake to where it stops it like it should. I have adjusted the net wrap roll brake by the book to the "optional medium" setting for the 466 because it had slack in it after the wrap was cut. Still have problems. sometimes now it will do half of the bale, sometimes it will do all the bale, and sometimes it will wrap it all around the roller. i'm at a loss, i dont know what else to do. Please help!

there is no rhyme to reason why it does it. i will do it on a hill side, facing down, facing up, on flat ground, in any position you can have it in. however it seems to do it more facing downhill.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Is the pan cleaned off and smooth? The pan that feeds the net to the belts

Make sure the knife is adjusted properly.

Too much roll pressure or not enough can do that also. Maybe a nick in the roll rubber is catching the netting???


----------



## blackeiesel (Jun 6, 2010)

i have not checked the pan. however i assume it is right below the knife, which i conviently found yesterday with the tip of my finger.

after putting in the new roll of wrap my problem multiplied. I may need to adjust the roll brake back to its previous position. i have not found a nick in the roller. thank you for your suggestions. I'll check the pan. do you know of anything else it could be?


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

blackeiesel said:


> i have not checked the pan. however i assume it is right below the knife, which i conviently found yesterday with the tip of my finger.
> 
> after putting in the new roll of wrap my problem multiplied. I may need to adjust the roll brake back to its previous position. i have not found a nick in the roller. thank you for your suggestions. I'll check the pan. do you know of anything else it could be?


try dusting everything with cornstarch might ba a static electricty problem


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a pic of the pan...if it works

http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/EP13/EP13119________UN13OCT05.gif

Make sure it's smooth. If it catches the net on one side the net rolls can grab the netting and start to wrap on the rolls while the other side the belts managed to catch and feed the netting like it's suppose to. Little clumps of dirt.

Also make sure that rack with the pan is properly adjusted up to the belts so they grab the netting right away.

I never had to adjust the knife to rubber flap tension but you might want to make sure that you don't have to much pressure there.


----------



## blackeiesel (Jun 6, 2010)

I got all my hay up earlier today. ended up being 108 bales. to start off with i put the net wrap brake back to the original position, pulled a shim out of the roller brake, hit the knife a lick or two with a file, and the rubber that the knife cuts against look to have a nick or two in it. i tried to get rid of it the best i could in the feild which seemed to help. then i covered it in cornstarch (which is WAY better than baby/talcum powder!!!)

i did probably 10 or so bale before it messed up. it wrapped half around the roller again. i pulled it off and about 15 bale later it did it again. this was still a major improvement than what it had been doing. i covered it all in cornstarch again and it did about 20 bale correctly then wrapped it around the roller. pulled it off and it did the last 55-60 bale with zero problems. i got off every 15 to 20 bale to cornstarch the rollers which seemed to help alot. Its still not perfect but its MUCH better than it was. Thanks guys, couldnt have done it with out yall


----------

